# I will try to draw some bettas :)



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not the best, but I'll try. Here are some pictures I did. One on the computer (HORRIBLE) and two I also did on real paper. The computer one and the first real paper drawings are pictures of my newest addition, Diva. The other one is a drawing of my hyper goldfish . Sorry the camera is horrible also. It's taken from my laptop.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

CUUTE  Your little drawings are adorable! I like the colored pencil of Diva... you have all the porportions right! Keep posting pics!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ohhh, you like them?  thanks!! Well I drew another one (I admit, I looked)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would LOVE you to draw Phatom i just never got a picture of him =[
this is a google searched photo:







this looks A LOT like him since phantom is a black orchid


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok here's my attempt on him. He's very pretty.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

If you want me to try again go ahead and tell me .


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no i like it =] thanks


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you do my Fred? He is the VT in my avatar!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, here he is!!!
He's very pretty. I love the red in his fins.
Sorry for the wait!
______
I wanted to make a waiting list! 
Even though I have no one waiting...
1. Slot open
2. Slot open
3. Slot open
4. Slot open
5. Slot open


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

fred looks cute x3 you even put in the white tips, i forget to do that =\


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, thanks.  I really need to find my camera to get better pics.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

OH and
1. traciesowner1's Tracie (surprising her, she won't find this!)
2. Slot open.
3. Slot open.
4. Slot open.
5. Slot open.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

All slots open.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

gidgeystartedit said:


> Ok, here he is!!!
> He's very pretty. I love the red in his fins.
> Sorry for the wait!
> ______
> ...


Love the drawing! Too cute! Thanks!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Your welcome 
_____________
All slots still open lol.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Your great! Can u try to draw my betta milo? heres a pic:


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's Milo. He's adorable .


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Really cool drawings! Can you do one of my Betta Mr. Plum? Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh can you also do oceanist? =D:








he is a HMPK salamander boy


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here! Sorry it took me a while.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Oceanist:


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Your most certainly Welcome.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

gidgeystartedit said:


> Here's Milo. He's adorable .


THATS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks sooooooooooo much!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww Thanks!! Your welcome!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks soo mucho x3 i love it


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------

